# When are the morels generally popping up in Kansas?



## ladykiller (May 7, 2013)

What date range do you folks expect the morels to be popping up in Kansas this year? I've found them a few times by chance when turkey hunting, and I'll be turkey hunting here soon. Just curious if I should go look for a few morels while hunting as well. I'll primarily be in the central Kansas area.

Thanks.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

within the next two weeks i'm in sek


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Patiently waiting. Franklin county having some very warm days but still cool to cold nights. Not much in the way of rain. Everything is blooming &amp; growing like crazy though. Worried if they don't start coming up soon in the timbers I hunt that ground cover is going to be grown up to tall to see them without crawling on the ground. Come on ground temperatures &amp; moisture.


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh heck I just went to a site for the National Weather Service for Topeka &amp; it stated the ground temps for my area are already 53 degrees. Yaaahooo, off tomorrow, guess where I'll be.


----------



## shroomcuttin (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah if it's 53 get out there. Bring Ur pics back for us Iowa folks


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

South central ks, here. I think all we are lacking is a good rain. Red buds are blooming .


----------



## mmmbobby (Apr 15, 2014)

SEK - Went out yesterday for a few hours just poking around. Found several spots that had some of the small brown varieties. No morels. It seemed a bit dry to me, but I'm no expert by a long shot. Maybe we will get some rain out of these storms over the next few days, then I would think it would be time.


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

It is pretty dry here also.Supposed to have some showers tonight. The place I go has a tremendous amount of leave coverage, don't know how moist it might be underneath. My Dogwoods are in full bloom though so I'm going to go check my timber a little later. I'm one that can't take the humidity to well the older I get &amp; after rain on an 80 degree or so day it get's pretty humid in the timber with sun shining &amp; no winds. I have to get them while I can if they are up. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

For the record its awfully early, though.


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Hahillbilly, I have found them in March before, lot's of them. One year we had several days of 70 &amp; 80 degree weather in March. It was a very short season with snow that followed afterwards into April.


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

I dont doubt ya, just sayin I would rather it hold off. April 15 is average last frost, so its awfully early.

Dont feel early though


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

I know what you're saying hillbilly. Have a great day. I'm off to change into some old clothes &amp; off to my timber. Be back!


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, no luck. Noticed the mayflowers are not up yet. Extremely dry &amp; hotter than ever in my timber. Please Lord bless us with some rain soon.


----------



## najanaja (Apr 12, 2013)

You can almost set your watch every year about April 10th to April 20th is the best. Johnson county is extremely dry and fire threats on the weather apps which isn't good. Possible heavy rain tonight which is exactly what we need now.


----------



## shroomaker (Mar 28, 2013)

Has any been popping up around Sedgwick county?


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

I’ve no idea, but I do know Kansas backwards is “Sasnak.”


----------

